# Jack slipped a disk



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is something I've never had to deal with and it's really breaking my heart to see him this way.
He was fine Sunday...Monday he seemed off and didn't want to play, Monday night he yipped when he went to get on his chair, seemed ok Tuesday morning, Tuesday afternoon he was even better but Tuesday night he cried in pain when I was petting him, I called for a vet appointment yesterday, he was diagnosed with a slipped disk and put on prednisone, 5mg 2x a day for 7 days then 1x a day for 7 days as well as a pain killer, Tramadol...25mg 2x a day.

He got worse today and now he has trouble moving his back legs, his tail still wags but it is so hard for me and DH to see him sit in his crate, panting and shaking...vet said it's because he's in pain, he also has not pooped because of the pain, vet said he will but not to worry too much, he's peeing, drinking and eating but even though DH and I were told that his recovery will take a minimum of 2 weeks it's so hard to see him like this...Jack is a small beagle mix that we rescued 3 years ago and I really miss hearing him squeel after bunnies.

If anyone has ever dealt with the sadness of a recovery with something like this, how do you cope with knowing your pet is in pain?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe Liz :hug: poor Jack

I hope he recovers quickly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I just came in from taking him outside, even though he can't walk he still managed to scoot across the grass and finally pooped! I hope he rests comfortably now...I will be a wreck tomorrow at work even though I know DH will be here with him.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Liz....I am so sorry :hug: .....poor Jack  . 

I have no advice for dealing with seeing a beloved pet in pain, but I do have so much sympathy for you and hubby......a couple of months ago my little terrier developed a uti and was in pain and it just killed me.... of course it was a holiday weekend and hubby was out of town! I found the nearest emergency vet clinic and drove an hour each way late at night because I just couldn't take watching her whine and running all over the yard trying to pee......don't even ask me what it cost :shocked: , but so worth it to get her started on meds asap! Did the vet give him anything for pain?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Duh.....just reread and saw he put Jack on Tramadol (great pain med).....FYI, Tramadol can cause constipation.....that is what they put my little terrier on and she got really constipated, my personal vet gave me a laxitive for her.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Liz, I will pray that Jack makes a speedy recovery. 

Look at that face, he is adorable.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I am sooo sorry!!! I do know that tramadol is a good pain med but do watch for constipation. Maybe you can call and get him a stool softner- we would often give that for my patients(humans).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor Jack.... I pray... he gets better soon.... :hug: ray:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

We used to put a towel under the belly and help Arthur walk by holding the ends of the towel. It just helped take some of the weight and pressure off when he walked. When he laid down, we applied a heating pad on low. (it was chilly here at the time) He was a large basset hound. (my grandpa ran over him)

Hope he feels better soon. I hate when they don't feel good. I don't always know how to make them better. Or explain why I have to give them shots twice a day. It hurts when they hate to see you because they know it's med time. :sigh: 

Hugs and prayer
Gina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The day went ok...DH gave him his pills this morning and took him out to pee.....He was on a blanket in our room after he was anxious about getting out of the crate late last night, so we left him there, when DH went to get him to take him out, he had scooted across the floor to the door way. I had DH put him in the crate, BIG MISTAKE, He was literally rocking this thing trying to get out so DH ended up putting him back in the bedroom, called the vet and he said that as long as he is quiet, minimal moving around and the cats and Katie can't harrass him then leaving him out of the crate will be alright.

Gina, I too thought of using a towel under him when he walks but the vet said to not cause an upward arch of the spine, that we are to pick him up with a hand under his butt and one under his chest to try and keep his back as level as we can...now I may end up using the heating pad, I know it made me feel better when I herniated a disk. Thank you all so much, I truly appreciate the support.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

UPDATE....Jack has been a bit better today, he was so happy to see Steph last nite too, she brought me some doggy diapers so Jack would have a dry bed and this morning he seemed a bit stronger, after work today he was excited enough to see me that he dragged himself to a standing position, I know he still has a good bit before he fully recovers but I have Faith that he'll be chasing bunnies once again.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:clap: Hip-Hip-Hooray for Jack!!!! and :hug: to you Liz!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know he'll get better with time...he has a strong will and wanted to go after the bunny we saw in the front yard, he started to yip but then quit, he did have his tail up though.
Being able to put his progress here has been so helpful, I do think though that we have a long road ahead and being able to come back here and see his progress and seeing all of your kind words will really help :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is better news... :hi5: ..here's to Jack ...good boy.... :hug: ray:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

How's Jack doing? He's awfully cute! My doxie hurt his back last year, and that tramadol really helps! Sending positive puppy prayers your way!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's been a week and he still has the will to be on the go, his prednisone gets cut to 1 pill a day starting tomorrow, the tramadol really halps with his pain, I think a bit too much though cause within 2 hours of him getting it he will not stay in one spot! He has feeling in his legs, toes cause I pinch a toe daily to make sure, he pulls his leg back away from me. He's eating, drinking and finally pooping regular...he moves off his bed to go on the newspaper I have in front of him. Lets hope that my Faith will have him walking soon....the vet said a minimum of 2 weeks recovery, the past week has been very long and exhausting, I pray that after all of this that he can walk again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

glad he is still doing ok... :hug: .... I pray .....that he walks again......hang in there ....have faith.... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well..it's been a little more than 3 weeks, going on 4. Jack Man is standing on his own :leap: We still need to keep his activity limited and he does wear a diaper around his middle because he tends to dribble when he moves around...other than that his future is looking very bright with much improvement :leap: He's attempting to walk and his tail goes like crazy when he knows I'm taking him out side....and I had to tell hubby he needed to cut back on his food...I didn't realize just how much hubby was feeding him! Jack weighed 23 pounds 3 weeks ago, he's now 26...not good! DH was giving him 3 cups of food instead of his 1/2 cup he would normally get 2x a day :shocked:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:clap: Yeah for Jack! Love to hear he is doing so well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright~!!!.....  :hi5: :leap: :clap: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Its now been officially 1 month since Jack hurt himself...and he is now walking! Unsteadily and looks alot like my DH after a few too many :cheers: but he's getting better.
I still wrap a diaper around his middle because he still sprays when he moves but he has been going to the door when he has to poop. He's on Prednisone every other day for the next two weeks.

He's definately getting back to his old self :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy for you Liz...Jack and your family...that is terrific news.... :thumb: :hug: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Pam...it is unbelievable the amount of stress that has been lifted from me, I was so worried that his quality of life would be so that DH and I would need to make a decision...after losing my Max in July, I don't think I would have handled things well if we lost Jack too.

I am so relieved that Jack Man can walk, Dr Fox said it will be few months before he is totally well enough to be back to his normal behavior and that he may not want to run as fast after bunnies but we will work on that because Jack absolutely LOVES trailing those bunnies!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:clap: Liz....I'm so glad to hear Jack is doing so well.....I certainly understand you being stressed.....I was so glad Izzy's back problem was short lived and she is back to normal.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I had a mini dachshund with a deteriorated disk, she was 10 when this happened, I gave her yucca schidigera root powder, it kept her going for many years, she was 16 and 1/2 when I put her down for other reasons. Once he is off the prednisone and tramadol you might want to consider keeping it around and maybe giving it to him. I have a friend who had a pit bull cross rescue with hip displasia, they couldn't afford the surgery and gave him yucca root powder his whole life, except when he was so active it drove them nuts. he could jump 6 foot fences. It is an anti inflammatory, but long term use doesn't seem to hurt them. I take it for arthiritis sporadically. I buy it by the pound now. It is the root of the yucca cactus that grows wild in New Mexico, not the Yuca (?) plant that is sold as a food root from some South American cultures. And in Puerto Rico. I've seen it here in New Mexico too. 

It has a side effect of making poop smell less awful, so dog food manufacturers added it to their foods for awhile, it made it harder to find this particular variety of yucca. I don't know if they still do that, it certainly wasn't enough in the food to actually achieve that. 

Jan


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

The yuca plant is very toxic.....one of my pups was poisioned by one when she was little, I had no idea how toxic they are and was transplanting some in my yard and she was playing with one, pulling it by it's roots with her mouth.....we almost lost her! Needless to say.....I no longer have any on my property.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, that is a very different thing than the yucca cactus. Although people eat the yuca root, I don't know how it's prepared, but I've seen it in the grocery store. Of course I don't know how eating a whole yucca cactus might affect a pup or a person either, I use less than 1/4 t for a dose, and used a half capsule twice a day for the dachsie. When I was buying it in capsules. My current dogs are great danes and would get a 1/4 t twice a day. 

I find it very confusing, I never heard of yuca until a friend from Puerto Rico told me I could get it in the grocery store, he thought it was the same as yucca. 

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am sorry to be discussing this in Jack's thread, but very happy he is doing so well.

Yuca is manioc, cassava, and has to be processed to be edible. It is the third largest source of carbohydrates in the world. per wikipedia. 

Yucca on the other hand is not toxic. Her is part of what Wiki says about yucca schidigera, Mojave yucca: 

The fibers of the leaves were used by Native Americans to make rope, sandals, and cloth. The flowers and fruit could be eaten and the black seeds were ground into a flour. The roots were used to make soap. Currently extracts from this plant are in animal feed and various herbal medications. Some reports claim that Native Americans washed their hair with yucca to fight dandruff and hair loss. Among the other maladies this yucca has been used to treat are headaches, bleeding, gonorrhea, arthritis and rheumatism. Also used as a natural deodorizer. Used in pet deodorizers. Steroid saponins are produced commercially from Yucca schidigera.

No more. Promise. Unless you ask, Liz.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for that info Jan.
Well....Jack is still on the mend, he's being weaned off the Prednisone, hasn't had any Tramidol in 2 weeks and he is walking very well...he even tries to run. He's still mending though but he can finally scratch his own ears! After he realized he could get his hind leg up and moving while sitting, he must have sat and scratched his ear for a good 10 minutes last night.
He's still having some trouble with incontinence BUT we know he may get better once his mobility is closer to 100%
He's definately improving so we know his quality of life will still be good.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That is great news!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright~! :leap: progress on his own....how cute...he can finally scratch his own ear...must of felt really good...to do it for 10 minutes straight.... Good Job Jack...I am proud of his accomplishments.... and glad... he is being weaned off the meds.... :greengrin: :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:leap: You go Jack......scratch away!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I figured I'd give an update as far as Jack's rehab.
He's no longer being confined, sleeps comfortably on his own bed, he's not wearing diapers anymore but does still have poop accidents when he starts to get excited about getting a cookie...I can deal with that as long as it gets better as he returns to his normal self.
He is walking..oddly but he is up and moving, he even runs through the house carry his loofa puppy! He knows when he needs to rest though and my goodness, he even started baying after a bunny a few nights ago. He's still not 100% but he seems happy and is progressing.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Great news! Thanks for the pics.

Jan


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

I am glad he is doing better....What lengths we go to for our 4 legged freinds...I know when my boys (lab and cocker) are not feeling well I am doctering them the same as I would my own children...special dinners, extra snuggling...It's hartwarming to know how much you love your little puppy...


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

That's a wonderful holiday story! Yeah! So happy that your dear Jack is doing well! :hug: :wahoo:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:clap: So, so good to see Jack doing so well.....what a sweetie! I know your one happy momma! Nothing more stressful than when one of our 4-legged kidos is sick or hurt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is so cute....glad he is doing so well..... :thumb: :hug: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well....Jack is still not totally back to himself, he's moving around just fine and he is not happy at all about being leashed when he goes outside, it really sucks too because he has had free run on the 3+ acres here for over 3 years and now since he's been tied for potty/exercise....my yard has become totally over run with rabbits :veryangry: 
He still has accidents in the house, it's like he has some control to hold it but when he gets excited, that control is lost...he still has a wavy walk but is doing much better. He loves those bunnies though...and is always alert and wanting to chase. He did manage to free himself a month ago and tore off squealing up through the field hot on the fuzzy white tail of a bunny, he chased it into some brush and I walked to get him and carry him home because I knew he wouldn't come to me and after that run, he definately knew he was better off being carried.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hes a cutie! Glad he is doing better!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

what a doll-baby! So Cute!


----------

